# help



## G M F (Jun 19, 2012)

Need your thoughts on this: will HIIT cardio on off days hiders gains on a test E cycle?


----------



## drfpsycho (Jun 20, 2012)

G M F said:


> Need your thoughts on this: will HIIT cardio on off days hiders gains on a test E cycle?



I was advised to not follow an HIIT cardio routine once but, to just do low intensity cardio in the moning or whenever you wake up, for 30-45 min 3x a week instead.


----------



## G M F (Jun 22, 2012)

The cardio has nothing to do with keep bodyfat down, so I'm not going to be tight with calories at all..


----------



## ink (Jun 25, 2012)

If you are bulking and want to keep your lean mass and keep body fat off why not do both...


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 25, 2012)

G M F said:


> Need your thoughts on this: will HIIT cardio on off days hiders gains on a test E cycle?



I think you would be ok if you do it on NON weight training days and not too many times per week.


----------



## morris (Jun 26, 2012)

ink said:


> If you are bulking and want to keep your lean mass and keep body fat off why not do both...



Yes, then I'd do the 65-75% of the MHR type of cardio.


----------

